# Taifun GT V



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

The Taifun GT V has landed! Super fast service from Creme de Vape in the UK as always!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

The setup was pretty simple (I had watched a review or two), and I popped in a BVC Frame Staple from @charln. The tank has juice flow and airflow control. The juice fill is via a hole at the top and works OK but have a rag ready for the odd drop of juice that escapes. Love the big juice capacity, and the tank looks pretty good too! It has a 25mm base and fits just fine on my Stratums and Dani 21700s.

The vape feels a little too dry, but that may be my wicking and will play around with it... The airflow is quite noisy. I love the fat top so all my drip tips look good!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/4/22)

I strongly considered buying one when I saw Creme de Vape's Facebook post but after watching Todd's review I think it is too tinkery for me. I think I will stick with my GT4 unless one pops up locally for sale


----------



## Silver (25/4/22)

That’s awesome @Rob Fisher 

is it mainly DL or can it also do MTL?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

Silver said:


> That’s awesome @Rob Fisher
> 
> is it mainly DL or can it also do MTL?



It's RDL and DL all the way! Certainly not MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I strongly considered buying one when I saw Creme de Vape's Facebook post but after watching Todd's review I think it is too tinkery for me. I think I will stick with my GT4 unless one pops up locally for sale



Yip, I ordered mine before watching reviews and probably wouldn't have bought one... but mine doesn't wobble. Whether it will be as good as my DVarw DL's remains to be seen but I doubt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's RDL and DL all the way! Certainly not MTL.



Thanks Rob
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

Half a tank in, and the flavour is pretty good... no leaking either, which I was worried about with the bayonet type connection... it may just end up in rotation... let's give it another tank or two.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (25/4/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob
> Enjoy


The Taifun GTR would be right up your street!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/22)

Timwis said:


> The Taifun GTR would be right up your street!



@Timwis I tried a GTR, but it's hard to match an original Dvarw DL, which is perfect for me.

The GT V is a great RTA, but the airflow is not ideal for me... it's very similar to the Dvarw DL FL, which I'm also not a big fan of. I can't put my finger on what is wrong with the airflow of the GT V and Dvarw DL FL other than to say the Original Dvarw DL is perfect for me. The vape is drier on the GT V and FL Dvarw if that makes any sense? 

The OG Dvarw DL is smooth and moist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Timwis I tried a GTR, but it's hard to match an original Dvarw DL, which is perfect for me.
> 
> The GT V is a great RTA, but the airflow is not ideal for me... it's very similar to the Dvarw DL FL, which I'm also not a big fan of. I can't put my finger on what is wrong with the airflow of the GT V and Dvarw DL FL other than to say the Original Dvarw DL is perfect for me. The vape is drier on the GT V and FL Dvarw if that makes any sense?
> 
> ...


I was referring to what @Silver was after! To me the GTR gives a really good MTL Vape, any RDL is very restrictive so not for you but sounds @Silver may like it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (9/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Timwis I tried a GTR, but it's hard to match an original Dvarw DL, which is perfect for me.
> 
> The GT V is a great RTA, but the airflow is not ideal for me... it's very similar to the Dvarw DL FL, which I'm also not a big fan of. I can't put my finger on what is wrong with the airflow of the GT V and Dvarw DL FL other than to say the Original Dvarw DL is perfect for me. The vape is drier on the GT V and FL Dvarw if that makes any sense?
> 
> ...


Where can one buy an Og dwarv dl, im not loving the v2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/22)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Where can one buy an Og dwarv dl, im not loving the v2



The only spot I have found on the planet with OG Dvarw DL's is a little shop in Portugal!









DVARW DL RTA 24MM GLASS TANK SECTION - Loja VaporLand


Loja VaporLand | Nunca vaporizar esteve tão perto de si.




www.vaporlandstore.com












DVARW DL RTA 24MM DECK ONLY - Loja VaporLand


Loja VaporLand | Nunca vaporizar esteve tão perto de si.




www.vaporlandstore.com





Nothing beats the perfect airflow of the OG.


----------



## BUSDRIVER (10/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The only spot I have found on the planet with OG Dvarw DL's is a little shop in Portugal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im thinking about modifying the peek chimney inlet holes to be a bit wider, finding the wicking is not keeping up and the vape is dry on the dwarv dl v2 had anyone modified the peek chimney before a mm wider?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (17/6/22)

@Rob Fisher I'm running a dual stacked kanthal coil in my gt4, im sure this could work in the gt5 a well i like what the stacked coil does for wicking and airflow changes the gt4 completely, looks like this
https://images.app.goo.gl/rHb39zSnxsAYmRiF7

Reactions: Like 1


----------

